# co2 into filter intake?



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

I am experimenting with diy co2 and I bought a Red Sea diffuser/bubble counter but I noticed that the bubbles, while small, still worked up to the surface and escaped. So, I moved my filter to be just near the diffuser and now the bubbles go in the intake of the filter. I assume this is a good idea because it should smash the co2 into the water and the distribute it back into the tank. Are there any drawbacks to this?

edit
I'm using a simple HOB filter from Aquaclear on this setup.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Many people do this and in fact is is a good way to rid your tank completely of a reactor as your filter will be acting as one. You filter should be no problems but I have heard of canisters from time to time locking up from too much air or becoming louder due to air bubbles and what not.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

I was thinking that the diffuser, which I just bought, now seemed like a waste of money. I need to experiment more with it but at first I had the diffuser feeding a powerhead that was pushing water to the side right at some Ludw. I just bought, which started to perl. Now that I have it going to the HOB filter, and the water flows forward, I don't see that anymore.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It sounds like you were getting better co2 dissolution when you ran your diffusor underneath the powerhead. Either that, or the co2 mist that was directed at the Ludwig provided ample co2 levels in that area. But only way to tell which of your two methods works better, your HOB method or diffusor powerhead, is to examine your ph, and see which one drops it more effectively.

-John N.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

Good points. Also, I should probably give it more time before I start to draw conclusions. But since this is a small 10g tank you would think distribution wouldn't be a huge issue. One reason I switched from the powerhead to the filter was because the powerhead seemed a bit too strong for the small tank. Oh well, more testing.


----------

